# questions on trees



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I recently was in the Lacandon speaking with people from there and they told me they made all of their hamac. , fishing nets, bags etc with a fibeer they made from a tree. 
They also told me they pounded the bark of another tree to make their tunics and bags.

I wrote down the 2 names of those trees down phonetically even took the picture of the one they make the tunics with . I have no idea how to post a picture so I will not attempt that one but the names are 

majahua and masamoro

One of them is tall and there are some of those in the parking lot in Palenque. Anyone knows the name of those trees in English?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Perhaps is is "majagua", scientific name "Hibiscus elatus".

In addition to being used for wood, I have read entries that the inner bark can be used for textiles, and various other parts of the tree have medicinal properties.

Here is a link to a page about it (in Spanish):

cultura verde: La Majagua: entre lo mágico y su uso práctico

In the English-speaking Caribbean it is known as the Blue Mahoe, and is the national tree of Jamaica.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks I have the picture of the tree they make tunics from by pounding the park so that has to be the masamoro if that is the way it is sepelled, the other , one has to be it because they told me it wa more like a bush and they also take the bark and make string out of it and make gags and nets from it . thanks.


----------



## Tio Copas (Jul 7, 2016)

Poulsenia armata. You needed another r in the name, masamorro.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks , Tio, I did not hear the 2 rrs


----------

